# wicked lasers core 5mw



## husky20 (Jan 10, 2008)

Anybody try these outside at night. Are they pretty cool for what they are.How far off can you shine it on something and can you see the beam? I have one on the way.


----------



## pyrokid3 (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't own one personally, but I heard they are pretty powerful for a 5 mw. I don't think you can see the beam in a lit room, but at night you can see the beam pretty well. It is a good astronomy pointer.


----------



## adamlau (Jan 11, 2008)

You can barely see the beam in dimly lit conditions. I have a WL Extreme 55mW and I am not satisfied with it. Fun at first, though. It has got to be either 95mW, or 125mW the next time around. I am waiting for the next generation of crystals and diodes to arrive before buying another WL.


----------



## RadarGreg (Jan 11, 2008)

I've got one, and it does ok for my intended purposes, i.e pointing at stuff, amusing myself, etc. I don't have one of the higher power green lasers that can set cats on fire at 200 meters, so my observations are strictly based on other lower power lasers of similar design. For the price, I think it is a good buy.


----------



## adamlau (Jan 11, 2008)

Great signature, RadarGreg :twothumbs


----------



## RadarGreg (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## husky20 (Jan 12, 2008)

How far can you point it? Does it look cool at night in pitch black is the beam cool.


----------



## nanoWatt (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm not sure about that model, but I have a 5mW from another manufacturer. It may be a Leadlight, but not sure since it's not printed on the packaging.

I can see the beam clearly at night. I aimed it at clouds, but it's not quite bright enough to make a spot on them. However, it appears to go to a certain termination point of visibility, which all lasers do no matter their power.


----------



## husky20 (Jan 12, 2008)

Recieved my laser in the mail today.Very cool little laser could not see the beam very well at all when the sun was up.Could however see the spot very bright.When it started getting dark the beam became very visible was very pleased.This thing goes as long as i can see.The small spot hit a water tower about 2000 feet away no problem ! bought it on ebay new for 39 dollars.Delivery only took three days and cost five bucks.Wicked lasers wanted 49 plus 21 for delivery no way.love it problem is i now want a more powerfull one so i can really see the beam! Maybe a nova x105 or something.


----------



## adamlau (Jan 13, 2008)

husky20 said:


> ...now want a more powerfull one so i can really see the beam!


Natural course of action is a 95mW, or a 125mW. Those are truly satisfying.


----------



## husky20 (Jan 13, 2008)

assuming i do go 90 even 125 or lets go crazy here 200 300 mw.Should i get the laser goggles i mean what exactly do they do .Do they protect you from the actual accidental beamshot or the beam itself or both and do they change the way everything looks?


----------



## pyrokid3 (Jan 13, 2008)

You pretty much want the protective glasses around 15mw-30mw. They protect your eyes from the light from the laser. Not just from the accidental pointing the laser in your eyes, but also from reflexions. If you are getting a laser that powerful you NEED protective glasses. They aren't that expensive. BUY THEM.


----------



## husky20 (Jan 13, 2008)

Is the 15 mw alot more visible than the 5mw i mean the beam that is.I would like a beam that is visible in the house during the daylight hours.The 5mw core beam is barely visible during these hours.My right eye feels a little wierd hope i didnt get any unitended reflections.I shined it threw my windows a few times.Man the spot is to bright i tried to light a match from point blank for a about five seconds didnt work but hurt my eyes a little.When i shined it threw my brothers fishtank you could really see the beam perfect it was cool.The beam went all the way threw then hit the wall on the other side!didnt beam the fish so please no peta complaints please.


----------



## RadarGreg (Jan 13, 2008)

husky20 said:


> How far can you point it? Does it look cool at night in pitch black is the beam cool.



I've shined mine outdoors at night into the woods near my house, and with a bit of haze or fog, you can see the beam for a hundred feet or so. The spot could probably be seen further, but my eyes aren't as sharp as they used to be. For most purposes, this laser is probably fine. Anything more powerful, you will want to be more careful, or aware of your surroundings.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jan 13, 2008)

Not a bad little laser. I bought a pair. together a buddie, He and I were able to shine our lasers several miles from the hills of beverly hills to the buildings of Century City. The beam was wasily visable on the side of a building with a pair of binoculars.
Pretty strong for 5mW.
Not as strong as the $27.00 unit they sell at kaidomain wihich is 55mW which is too powerful for fooling around.
I live near an airport and fear the black helicopter if I shine my laser into the sky in this area. the 50mW is pretty brigtht and may be visable for some distance...
Yaesumofo


----------



## nanoWatt (Jan 14, 2008)

So Adam,

Is 125mW the highest you have used? I was wondering about the jump from 125mW to 500mW, and how much more impressive that would be.

Funny enough, I have a 5mW, and I believe I once had a 35mW. So 500mW is like Bla-Zow.

Also, can someone tell me about this supposed law that makes it a felony to shine a laser into the air? Even with goggles, I don't want to get arrested just because I will be using a 500mW to align antennas that are 1/2 mile apart. I will also have adjustable power, so won't have to have always 500mW.



adamlau said:


> Natural course of action is a 95mW, or a 125mW. Those are truly satisfying.


 

Yes, let's go crazy. Here's one of MANY manufacturers that have higher power portable units: www.skylaser.cn

I like them because they are custom building me the < 500mW with thermal cooling. But for 5mW, I'd say Wicked or others are fine.



husky20 said:


> assuming i do go 90 even 125 or lets go crazy here 200 300 mw.Should i get the laser goggles i mean what exactly do they do .Do they protect you from the actual accidental beamshot or the beam itself or both and do they change the way everything looks?


----------

